# Bearded Dragons, Mountain Horned Dragons and questions!



## StandUp (Jun 29, 2009)

Hi all.

Just this weekend started looking at Lizards as a new pet. I originally looked around at Bearded Dragons and Yemen Chameleons but have now ruled out chameleons as I understand they aren't that keen on being handled.

Bearded Dragons are awesome and I've wanted one for some time, however I see most places state you need a minimum of a 4ft vivarium, and the space I have to put a viv is only 3ft (and thats pushing it tbh.) However, I've noted a couple of caresheets/websites which say although minimum, 3ft for one Dragon is acceptable. What are your thoughts on this?

The other option, as I found out yesterday, is a Mountain Horned Dragon. I was introduced to one yesterday and he was very cool, like a mini Bearded Dragon, but obviously, er.. hornier! 

I understand these don't need as much in terms of width of vivarium so might fit more comfortably. I've also read contradicting info about needing ceramic heaters and basking lamps for a MHD so if anyone can shed some light that'd be great 

Short version: I'd like a Beardie, but if I can't house one acceptably, I'd like a MHD, but have some questions!

Thanks in advance


----------



## Andi Mack (May 30, 2009)

You really need a min of a 4' viv for a beardie, 3' is just too small.

Just to throw a spanner in the works, What about a rankins dragon. Same temperment as a bearded dragon and pretty much the same care. They only grow to around 12" in length and would be happy in a 3' viv.

check out this site for pics & more info Rankins Dragon .co.uk

Sorry i know nothing about MHD's so can't help there.

Andi


----------



## tamgsd (May 2, 2009)

3ft is ok but they need stimulation and regular handling, only suitable for 1 adult though you can keep more youngsters in a 3 ft, I have some on offer if you are interseted but am based in lancashire


----------



## StandUp (Jun 29, 2009)

You see, more contradicting information! lol, 3ft is ok by some but others say not less than 4ft.

I like the look of a Rankins Dragon, where on earth could i get one though, I'm in Kent by the way.


----------



## mrspebro (Mar 6, 2008)

i keep bearded dragons as yuou can see from my signuture i have ten i keep most of mine in 3ft vivs with no problems at all,i have 1, 4ft viv which houses 2 females and i dont find any problems at all,temperatures are kept at 80%cold end and 115% hot end as i have said with no problems at allfeel free to pm me .mo


----------



## Andi Mack (May 30, 2009)

StandUp said:


> You see, more contradicting information! lol, 3ft is ok by some but others say not less than 4ft.
> 
> I like the look of a Rankins Dragon, where on earth could i get one though, I'm in Kent by the way.


Every care sheet, book, wiki etc i have read says a min of 4', once mine is a older (he's only 8 weeks old atm) he'll be going into either a 4x2x2 or 5x2x2.

There have been a few rankins up for sale in the classfieds, have a browse through and see if any are close to you.

Also the site i linked to earlier has a list of shops that sell them.

Andi


----------



## StandUp (Jun 29, 2009)

Just bought this lot

EXO TERRA GLASS REPTILE/INSECT TERRARIUM on eBay (end time 29-Jun-09 21:29:01 BST)

which seems like a decent deal for £150. Now I guess that's too small for a Bearded but ok for a Rankins dragon?


----------



## Dynamos Dragons (May 23, 2009)

To be honest mate that set up would be better for a chameleon as its glass and they require more humidity, beardies need a dry climate as if they are keep too humid it can cause respiritry problems


----------



## StandUp (Jun 29, 2009)

Really? I've kind of got my heart set on a Rankins Dragon now. I've not seen anything that says an exo terra is unsuitable?


----------



## scalez (Apr 24, 2009)

& yeah some of the stuff that came with won't need to be used.
like the waterfall shouldn't be used because that raises humidity. 
the exo terra will be fine, many people in america keep them in glass tanks.
just make sure you have the right set up for the rankins dragon


----------



## Dynamos Dragons (May 23, 2009)

If you dont put a water bowl in and have good ventilation im sure it would be fine , there are lots of people that keep there dragons in these type of set ups with out issues.


----------



## StandUp (Jun 29, 2009)

Ok, thats good 

So don't use the waterfall (my girlfriend will be gutted!)

I was under the impression that they need moving water but is this not the case? I might be getting confused with MHD.

What is the best way for me to provide water for a Rankins in this situation?


----------



## scalez (Apr 24, 2009)

small bowl of water at the cool end of the tank.


----------



## StandUp (Jun 29, 2009)

Could I not put the waterfall at the cool end, or is that asking for trouble? :gasp:


----------



## scalez (Apr 24, 2009)

StandUp said:


> Could I not put the waterfall at the cool end, or is that asking for trouble? :gasp:


no, it's going to use alot more water than a small waterbowl.
xD
just sell it back on ebay and get some of your money back.


----------



## StandUp (Jun 29, 2009)

scalez said:


> no, it's going to use alot more water than a small waterbowl.
> xD
> just sell it back on ebay and get some of your money back.


Oh dear, my girlfriend loved the idea of the waterfall! :whistling2:


----------



## scalez (Apr 24, 2009)

StandUp said:


> Oh dear, my girlfriend loved the idea of the waterfall! :whistling2:


lmfao.
shove her in the vivarium and put the waterfall in with her.


----------



## Dynamos Dragons (May 23, 2009)

:lol2: Lol you could always get a reptile that requires water and humidity instead:whistling2:


----------

